# Thomas and Thomas horizon 14-16wt



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought this about 4 months ago on a whim and have never fished it. Its 8'6" in length with an extended foregrip. It's in very good shape and comes in an aluminum T&T rod tube. This rod retails for over $900.00 new. I'm asking $300.00 ($50.00 less than I paid)

This is your AJ, Tuna, Wahoo and other big stuff fly rod. I can text pics if needed. Will upload pics sometime tomorrow


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump for price drop. $250.00

I'd rather sell local and avoid eBay. Surely someone needs a kickass blue water fly rod


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Crap what a killer deal. Damn it. Someone is in for a steal. I just bought a canon t3 the other day, and 2 rods and a reel this month. The wife will kill me.....


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

The amberjack are like little voices in my head right now......Is this an original horizen or H2?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

To say its an awesome rod is understatement of the year. It's pretty much the only 14+wt rod that I don't mind blind casting! I don't really have a true reason for selling other than I need to recover some money from boat upgrades.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

dude, I can't believe you still have this. Killer deal on a great rod.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Rod is gone pending something...... My cousin wants it so I have to figure that out


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

good!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Whaddya mean?! It wasn't driving you crazy was it


----------

